
Bill Gates: Q&A with Twitter Founder Jack Dorsey - nikunjk
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Personal/QA-with-Jack-Dorsey-Twitter-Founder
======
sackclothmax
Why the approach of creating more energy. The entire universe is made up of
ions electrons are made up of ions. Einstein said a softball contains enough
energy to supply the world with energy for eternity. No meter is the problem.

Today there is led electrical lighting fixtures warehoused to replace every
light fixture existing. Adoption of commercial, industrial and residential
light fixture replacement would save 80% of present consumption.

Inductive load consumption could be equally reduced by using superconductor
wire. Focus on creating a combined hydrogen + superconductor transformer fuel
cell. The real cog in the wheel is middleman metering.

